# 94 SE upgrades



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I drive a 94 maxima SE automatic and i was wondering what would be some easy (and Cheap) Performance upgrades i could do.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

CAI, UDP
routine maintenance


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Y-Pipe










Nissan Maxima upgrades


----------

